# Injured Wood pigeon-Please help!



## taralotti

Hello,
8Th of September, I found a wood pigeon on the road, which was hit and by a car. There was some bleeding, the legs were badly injured as he could not walk but was nearly flat and the legs seemed at strange positions sideways.The right side leg has exposed skin as the feathers had gone and the right side wing was aslo spread, had lost many feathers and you could see the skin which was badly bruised. I suspected broken parts too because of the way he could not close, move this wing.
I did not dare to take him to any local vet as last year they put down another pigeon I rescued and had taken care of for the first 24 hours. Naively, I thought they would help better and by lies and deception, they put him down without my consent or knowledge in spite of the fact that I was prepeared to care for him until recovery and that he had responded and survived the first day and seemed more alert.

So, this time, I followed my heart and took control. I have managed to establish trust as wood pigeos are naturally nervous and he/she (i do not know but I call him March) seemed alert and accepted liquids the first day and by second day he accepted seeds from my hand! I use successfully homeopathy for all my animals (I have 7 cats, on canary and 2 cat fish) and ourselves as I believe in alternative and natural treatment.
So, I diluted in a few drops of water, arnica 200 for bruises, hypericum 30 for pain and Ruta Grav 30 for joints, ligaments, etc and later on I used Symphytum 200 for broken bones. I also used avian probiotics and multivitamins, trace minerals and systemajuv from the avian medicine chest company, which I administered drop by drop on his beak in water.
He has been wonderful and a real fighter. I kept him initially in a box and later in a long tray covered with dried grasses/hey etc which i bought from a pet shop. He seemed to love this bed as he likes to look around and it feels soft on his body. His wing soon became from complete black colour to green, yellow and then nearly normal pink in just 5 days!!
New feathers started to grow back although I think it will take more time. 
His legs have improved and he has better control now. The bruising has also gone and he can spread the toes. He moves better and can lift his back to release dropings but still he can not stand on the legs properly. He can move better in the box, previously this was impossible. I think he has probably broken some bone near the pelvis area that supports the legs.I truly hope this can heal back to normal and allow him to walk properly again. His wing is probably broken in the middle section, where he had lost the feathers because he can move it from where it is attached to the body. He keeps this wing on his side and often supports his movement and weight on it, which I do not think help the healing but I do not know how to help. I used to allow him to look out of the window at the views of the Downs outside but he was very excited and would flap his wings like mad, often falling on the window sill out of his box,which I did not think was good for his recovery.
During the first days I tried to get some help over the phone looking for sympathetic vets but I was disappointed as they made me believe that they would decide his fate!One "rescue " center I visited even refused to look at him unless I gave him away to them to decide his fate. I refused to do that and only when I nearly begged and offered them a donation of 20 pounds he indifferently opened the box , had a superficial look and said that he would put the bird down! He said his wing was broken and if he can not fly again he should not be allowed to live! I never allowed him to take him away and I decided to give him a chance and allow nature to decide his fate. 
His improvement has been obvious and his appetite has also increased a lot. He is quite a character and knows that if he plays difficult he can have his favourite food.Organic sunflower seeds and peanuts for humans. I only give him organic seeds for humans to increase the healing process of his body. Recently, he shows a strong taste for greens and water crest, spinach, rocket leaves and young leaves from mung bean sprouts are his favourite. Again all organic.
I adore him and really hope I have done the right thing for him and that he will be healthy and strong enough to retun to nature. I am prepared to keep him and look after him if not. I ordered an aviary for him.
Yesterday, I saw a strange piece coming out of the broken wing while he was flapping his wings. It was in the middle injured section and was hard with some blood on the inside part. It left something like a hole but I could not see very well because he has quite some new feathers there now. I did not know what to do. He did not loose any blood after this was gone but I gave him some Arnica anyway.I still give him homeopathic remedies at least once a day and he gets probiotics and vitamins mixed with the seeds every day.
I do not know if this piece was important for his wing or if he will get a new where this has gone. I have pictures of this piece and I can post pictures of March if anyone needs to see to advise.
Does anyone know if he will walk properly again and if wing injuries can heal naturally.This man at the rescue centre said that taping the wing or not would make no difference, when I asked him but I do not trust him or his opinions, at least he never gave a chance to any pigeon.How can he know?
I really want him to be happy and healthy again. I am commited to keep him until full recovery and for as long as I will be in this country. I was told I could not take him with me if I decide to move abroad due to danger of bird diseases,etc.
Please all pigeon Angels, March and I would be grateful for all your experience, assistance and knowledge.
THANK YOU FROM OUR HEART!!!


----------



## Feefo

Hello, and thank you for looking after March and for giving him a chance of living.

First of all, the lump that fell out of the wing was probably an abscess and better out than in. 

The second thing I want to reassure you about is that he can come up to live with me if you have to go abroad...have a look at my Woodies album (click on my user name, then go to the public profile, the albums are listed on the right), the ones that have had to remain captive are happy and they have mated. Although it is a long journey it is achievable.

He sounds a like youngster..have you got a photo of when he was found and a current one?

March may make a good recovery but to be honest it is unlikely that he will recover enough to return to the wild - and the life expectancy of a healthy wild woodie is short - 3 years IF they survive the first year, BUT that doesn't mean he can't live a happy life...or that he won't continue healing. One of my ferals with a badly smashed wing and leg is still unable to fly, he took weeks to heal but now can walk properly and has a really beautiful mate.

He might appreciate some woodie company, a feral pigeon could be too rough for him but they get on very well with collared doves. Woodies are the gentlest of all birds so they can be trusted with the little ones.

I have a small aviary for pigeons whose disability prevents them from being in the main aviary, so he will be safe here, whatever his disability.

If you let me know where you are I can probably provide details of trusted vets and sanctuaries should you need one in the future. But the list is a short one so far!

Cynthia


----------



## corvid

Hi Taraloti

Broken bones are calcified after 5 days. Which means, that if something was not aligned correctly in that time then the wing has to be re-broken to be corrected.

As far as back injury, im still amazed when comparing peoples back injuries to those with birds. I learn to never give up on back injuries of birds. Takes sometimes 3 0r 4 months with the bad ones to be able to walk again. The outcome depends on , how much nerve damage there is , exact location , age. And if and how those nerves connections will connect again also how much rehab you do on those muscles and alignments. 
Also I know one thing for sure...all of those injured birds WANT TO LIVE .And they only have ONE LIFE, that is the one you are looking on right now. If you dont see him suffering and seems to you that he actually can adapt to life in captivity then do anything you can to make it happen for him. He will not be releasable , but you can make his life happy (You, some Organization , which would take him and kept and care for him or Cynthia`s place . You are great and caring person


----------



## taralotti

cyro51 said:


> Hello, and thank you for looking after March and for giving him a chance of living.
> 
> First of all, the lump that fell out of the wing was probably an abscess and better out than in.
> 
> The second thing I want to reassure you about is that he can come up to live with me if you have to go abroad...have a look at my Woodies album (click on my user name, then go to the public profile, the albums are listed on the right), the ones that have had to remain captive are happy and they have mated. Although it is a long journey it is achievable.
> 
> He sounds a like youngster..have you got a photo of when he was found and a current one?
> 
> March may make a good recovery but to be honest it is unlikely that he will recover enough to return to the wild - and the life expectancy of a healthy wild woodie is short - 3 years IF they survive the first year, BUT that doesn't mean he can't live a happy life...or that he won't continue healing. One of my ferals with a badly smashed wing and leg is still unable to fly, he took weeks to heal but now can walk properly and has a really beautiful mate.
> 
> He might appreciate some woodie company, a feral pigeon could be too rough for him but they get on very well with collared doves. Woodies are the gentlest of all birds so they can be trusted with the little ones.
> 
> I have a small aviary for pigeons whose disability prevents them from being in the main aviary, so he will be safe here, whatever his disability.
> 
> If you let me know where you are I can probably provide details of trusted vets and sanctuaries should you need one in the future. But the list is a short one so far!
> 
> Cynthia



Dear Cynthia

I am so grateful for your encouragement, kind words and offer to help if I need to go abroad. It was such a heartache for me knowing that I might have to leave the UK for New Zealand but due to law restrictions on birds I can not take him with me! I can take our cats though, which although will cost us a fortune (we have 7), at least I know that they will come with us no matter what. Money should be the last thing in our mind and can always be resolved if the will is there.
It will not happen though for at least 6 months to a year and until then I am happy to offer him all my love and care in his newly ordered aviary!
I would be grateful for any friendly vets, sanctuaries in our area for the future or if necessary to help March. I live in Brighton, UK and the sanctuary I tried but failed me was Roger's in Brighton.I would not trust him even with a photo of a bird!His sanctuary is a death house and the conditions were very poor. The smell in his shed that he keeps the animals was unbearable...He said that they put down 1500 birds a year!
Unfortunately i did not take pictures when his wing was black bruised skin but I will take some now and try to post them for you.I have photo of that piece that broke out yesterday from the wing.
He looks like a younger woodie and as I said quite a personality!!I was also conserned about company for him. The aviary is a 12x6, professional one and will be delivered in 2 days. At the moment he lives in our bedroom in his comfortable tray and the cats are kept out of that room at all times!Mind you our cats love our canary bird (another rescue) and sleep next to his cage without ever causing him any harm or distress. He (Alfie) feels the same for the cats and sings to them or calls them if they do not visit to say hallo!I trust them so much that I know they do not have to stay in separate rooms when I have to be out. Alfie will be ok when I come back.I found Alfie in 2005 and he is still alive and unharmed!
Do you know how to tell the sex of a pigeon?
My e-mail if you prefer to write directly is: [email protected]
Thanks a million from me and on behalf of March!!
Kind Regards
Maria


----------



## Feefo

Hi Maria,

Brighton is good! John (John_D) lives in Worthing and travels to Norwich where I am once a fortnight, so when the time comes he will be able to bring March up to me. In the meantime, if you want to borrow a woodie we have one that seems to be blind in one eye, referred by my vet, that has not progressed to the aviary yet. He will be a "keeper" whatever happens, but could be company for March if he needs it and then return here with March when you go to New Zealand. But you don't have to make a decision immediately!

John has enquired at Companion Care in Rustington (Worthing), they have an avian specialist and if they are anything like my own vets at Companion Care in Norwich they will be compassionate to all animals, including pigeons. My vets have referred a number of pigeons to me rather than have the RSPCA put them down. 

John used to take his rescues to Brent Lodge, near Chichester. They are good, but they will euthanase unreleasable birds, so we would only take pigeons that we know will make a full recovery to them. Unfortunately a lot of rescue places refuse to deal with pigeons because they claim to have "more important " birds to deal with (perhaps they believe that rarer species have a greater capacity for suffering?) and RSPCA just puts them down. There are a few places that will keep unreleasable birds including Pigeon Recovery in Surrey, Hallswood in Norfolk and the Three Owls Sanctuary in Greater Manchester.

I hope that March likes his aviary! Unlike feral pigeons (whose natural habitat would be a cave or cliff) Woodies prefer to be in the open and to have foliage around them.

Unless woodies are courting it is almost impossible to tell which are cocks and which are hens. We are pretty certain about the gender of only 2 of our 5!

Hopes this helps...March sounds a very special bird.

Cynthia


----------



## John_D

Hi Maria

As Cynthia says, I'm available as a 'pigeon transporter' 

I had to smile at Cynthia's novel idea of borrowing a Norfolk woodie, but then, some of our aviary birds (and the three pigeons I have at home) are very well travelled - more than they'd ever be under their own power!

John


----------



## amyable

Hi Maria,

I have nothing to offer in the way of advice, but I wanted to say what a wonderful story, and what a wonderful caring person you must be to have taken so much trouble in bringing this Woodie this far.

I find the list of natural remedies you've used of great interest and would like to know how to use them more myself. I have a book regarding their use that applies to do dogs. Having got cats yourself, do you know if the dosage needs differ in relation to use with birds? 

I wish March a continued good recovery. Good luck.

Janet


----------



## maryjane

Welcome, Maria and March! What a wonderful story. I have used Systemajuv before for cats, rats, and birds, with good results in most cases. I've never heard of anyone else using it! The bottle I had is long gone, given to me years ago by a vet tech friend. Where do you find yours? Thank you for being so dedicated to March and other animals in need. Your cats and canary sound lovely, I have eight cats myself so I know what it's like to live in a house run by them.  Good luck with March and keep us updated; we'd also love to see some pictures.


----------



## Feefo

Hi Janet,

A good place to start is "Homeopathic Treatment for Birds" by Beryl M Chapman. ISBN 0 85207 235X.

Cynthia


----------



## taralotti

cyro51 said:


> Hi Maria,
> 
> Brighton is good! John (John_D) lives in Worthing and travels to Norwich where I am once a fortnight, so when the time comes he will be able to bring March up to me. In the meantime, if you want to borrow a woodie we have one that seems to be blind in one eye, referred by my vet, that has not progressed to the aviary yet. He will be a "keeper" whatever happens, but could be company for March if he needs it and then return here with March when you go to New Zealand. But you don't have to make a decision immediately!
> 
> John has enquired at Companion Care in Rustington (Worthing), they have an avian specialist and if they are anything like my own vets at Companion Care in Norwich they will be compassionate to all animals, including pigeons. My vets have referred a number of pigeons to me rather than have the RSPCA put them down.
> 
> John used to take his rescues to Brent Lodge, near Chichester. They are good, but they will euthanase unreleasable birds, so we would only take pigeons that we know will make a full recovery to them. Unfortunately a lot of rescue places refuse to deal with pigeons because they claim to have "more important " birds to deal with (perhaps they believe that rarer species have a greater capacity for suffering?) and RSPCA just puts them down. There are a few places that will keep unreleasable birds including Pigeon Recovery in Surrey, Hallswood in Norfolk and the Three Owls Sanctuary in Greater Manchester.
> 
> I hope that March likes his aviary! Unlike feral pigeons (whose natural habitat would be a cave or cliff) Woodies prefer to be in the open and to have foliage around them.
> 
> Unless woodies are courting it is almost impossible to tell which are cocks and which are hens. We are pretty certain about the gender of only 2 of our 5!
> 
> Hopes this helps...March sounds a very special bird.
> 
> Cynthia


Dear Cynthia, John,Janet, Maryjane and all other known and unknown Animal Angels of this wonderful community,

You have all brought tears in my eyes and hope in my heart with your kindness, wishes and offers to assist in so many ways.
I am so grateful this world still has hearts of compassion and spirits of Love & Light ready to rescue and service all those creatures in their greatest hour of need....

I would be most grateful to you Cynthia for offering your woodpigeon as company to March and I would be happy to look after both of them until my circumstances change. In that case, March and your woodie can come back to you. I am expecting the new aviary and the man, who will do the instalation tomorrow. The aviary is 12x6 but has an enclosed wooden cabin. I plan to offer him live plants and make it as natural and comfortable as possible. I was thinking about donating this aviary to you if I have to leave the UK, so March and your birds will have some extra space and you might be able to offer home to more rescued birds in the future. I am sure I will find a new one in New Zealand for any local rescues and hopefully I will get a house with some acres of land for our cats and any future animal friends.

John, you are such a kind man. I will be most grateful for your assistance with transportation of the birds. 
Janet, Cynthia's book recommendation is great. I have used homeopathic remedies mainly on my cats, most of them on the safe 30 strength potency with great results over the years. Our oldest cat Maya, is 7 years old and I do not think they have seen any vet for the last 5 years that I have been using homeopathy! They are extremely healthy and I treat all small problems with HELIOS lactose free pillules. I crashed them in powder form for the birds and used small amount of water to disolve them.
HELIOS tel no is:01892537254 and they will post next day anything you order. They have trained homeopaths on the phone and are very helpful offering advice for free.
I think homeopathy is very safe for all living beings, I was told even for fish and frogs! 30 potency is the most polular and safe for birds. I know in serious accidents with severe pain, bleeding, etc you should go for higher doses and in the case of March I used Arnica 200 and Symphytum 200 without any problems. In fact, I think in emergencies higher potencies act better and faster. His wing was literally black like in a gangrenous condition and the combination of Arnica 200, Ruta Grav 30, Hypericum 1M (very high) initially, then 30, I saw his skin colour to change from black to Green , yellow and normal pink in 5 days!I was watching him all day and administered following my instict initially 3 times a day for the first week and then twice a day or once if he was not happy to take it more often. I think it is important not to stress the bird and work with him.
Ideally, remedies should not be mixed but I have found that they still work together and perhaps in the case of stressed birds in emergency (i used Aconite 10 M to calm him down first thing) the less you have to administer things every so often, the better.Secondly, you might never have the time if the bird is in a bad state!
The Avian Medicine Chest company has a website and they offer various useful products for animals like Trace minerals, Systemajuv, avian vitamins, probiotics, etc. I have used them for our canary with success and March during the first hard days. Now he can take the powder with his seeds.The tel number on the product is:712-644-3535, this is a US company.
I have also used Spirulina powder for my canary bird and March. Alfie (canary)LOVES this product mixed in banana, which he wants to jump onto my hand and pick it up from my finger. It is full of vitamins, minerals and has the highest concentration of protein.Great food source!

I hope people find this information useful for any emergencies.

I have attached Marchy's picture and also pictures of that piece that drop off his injured wing a couple of days ago. The picture of him was taken today and his accident happened on 8th September.I also started having healing time/ meditation with him and I am surprised myself with the difference I see in him!He can now lift his body on his legs, which were flat previously and he can release his droppings behind him, but he needs more time and Love! I will keep you updated!

Lots of Love & Blessings to the whole community of pigeons and their Guardians

Maria


----------



## amyable

Thanks Cynthia and Maria for the info, I'll certainly send for that book.

The book I have tells you what to use for what, but no indicaton as to how much and how often and what strength, so I've not gone any further with it in the past.

March is one very lucky pigeon and will have a very comfortable life in that 5 star aviary! 

Janet


----------



## John_D

March is a good looking woodie 

A few years ago, I saw woodpigeons as.. well, just woodpigeons... all the same and, though nice looking pigeons, wild and unapproachable. 

That is, until they started arriving in the aviary. Of course, we have some woodies who were raised by other people and who we took in to give them a home - they were too used to humans, and being cared for, to be safe 'in the wild'. We have learned plenty about woodies from them, the vocalizations one only hears when very near, the courting rituals, their great tolerance of the more active and aggressive ferals... and certainly how much they love to chomp on a lettuce leaf (Romaine Hearts, of course)  . Even our long resident non-flying Dagwood, however, is surprisingly tolerant of us, though he is definitely not a 'tame' woodie. 

Here in Worthing, I have had a very bold woodie come to eat on the balcony and even venture into the lounge for his corn and maize, though he is quite wary of humans and exits if I so much as move in my chair.

They may look virtually identical, but they are certainly each individuals in their own right.

John


----------



## Feefo

Hi Maria,



> I was thinking about donating this aviary to you if I have to leave the UK, so March and your birds will have some extra space and you might be able to offer home to more rescued birds in the future.


That is very sweet of you, but I have used up all the space that planning permission will allow for aviaries in my garden (50% ) and one of my neighbours has a friend with a very loud voice who, whenever she visits, shouts "Well, I hope they have planning permission for that aviary, that's all!" so I know I am being watched. The next step for me will have to be a move.(But John and I sponsored an aviary at the Hallswood sanctuary for unreleasable pigeons so that none are ever turned away). The ones that are more damaged or need special care come here. But if you can't take the aviary with you and want to donate it then I think that the Retreat sanctuary in North Kent would be very grateful for it...that is where 600 of the Trafalgar Square pigeons now live.

Well, March is certainly an adult, it is amazing that being so badly wounded he trusted you enough to accept food and water from you. That woodie really wants to live, bless him!

The lump looks like a plug of necrotic tissue, that can happen when a wound is closes over debris. The growing feathers probably pushed the plug out.

Pigeons will use their wings as a crutch when they have problems with a leg, and it leave a sore spot where the wing touches the ground. But I would wait a while before making any decisions about that, having nursed my Norbert through a similar injury over several weeks I am aware of how much he can still improve with the care that you are giving him. Norbert was so badly affected that he wouldn't even eat for several weeks and had to be tube fed.

John is coming up here on Friday night and will return on Sunday, leaving here early so that he can deliver Milkwood ( the pigeon with a non-seeing eye) to you. They should be OK together, Milkwood is sharing a small aviary with two collared doves, one has deformed legs and the other is a tiny thing, half the size it should be and unable to fly. I have found them both cuddled up against him. I will PM you both our telephone numbers so that wherever he is you can contact him and discuss delivery.

Just one more thing, make certain that the aviary is rat proof. With only two birds in there you might not attract any, but rats know their business and will eventually turn up. This is what I was told when I bought my first aviary, they didn't arrive for a few years, but now they are here...although it was probably the compost bin, daily supplied with a mixture of poops and spilt seed that attracted them. I have a humane trap and relocate the caught ones to a suitable environment where they have shelter, water and food , but they are both wary and clever, so although the youngsters get caught the adults remain and breed again.

If I can charge up my camera I will take and post a photo of Milkwood for you and March to have a look at...he isn't tame because initially I thought he was releasable so avoided him imprinting on me, but he will become tame once he observes your interaction with March

Take care,

Cynthia


----------



## taralotti

Dear Cynthia
Thank you once again for your reply and the telephone numbers. I will call tomorrow to arrange with both of you suitable delivery time of Milkwood.
Even though my new aviary has cost me over 800 pounds with installation, I 'd rather donate it to a good sanctuary you recommend and help many more pigeons in need than try to find ways to send it at the other end of the world! It is a shame though your compassion and kindness is not only unappreciated in this world but you have to deal with the negativity and mean feelings of neighbours....
I definately think you need a large piece of land in the countryside. At least you will avoid all these problems. I will keep you in mind when I win the lottery!
I hope March will be happy to share his new aviary, which arrived today, with Milkwood. Is Milkwood healthy and well, except of his problem on one eye? Can he fly properly? Is it a he? Mind you I do not know if March is a He or She!
March is already in the enclosed cabin of his aviary. Yesterday afternoon, he jumped out of his tray on the floor of the bathroom and I did not realised straight away. When I went in the bathroom he was on the floor and he had some little blood on the curve at the front of the injured wing, probably because he was flapping the wings on the floor. I put him back in his tray and he stayed there without problems. I used some diluted Hypericum / Calendula tincture on cotton wool to clean the small wound.
Today after the installation of his aviary, I decided to move him there.
I covered the whole floor area with the dried grasses and used a pillow covered with a blanket on which I created a nest with the same grass material.I placed a hotwater bottle underneath the pillow for extra warmth. Later on I cut some branches from our hedge trees and placed them against the wood panel behind the pillow to make his nest look like a tree nest!! He seemed settled but when I first carried him in a box from the house to the aviary he was flapping his wings like mad and the small injury from yesterday started bleeding again. I cleaned it again with the same Hyper/Cal solution. 
It breaks my heart to see him stressed and unable to walk properly and I know changes are not good for him when he is trying so hard to recover.
You are right that he is using his wings to support his movements and I think it makes his injured wing worse. I would be really grateful if John could have a look on Sunday and offer me any advice on what else can be done about his wing / legs. I feel bad I did not know how to strap or help his wing after his accident but I did not want to risk taking him to the vets and get him back dead in a box like Garcia, last August!This Roger-killer was not willing to help him either!
I wish I knew then people I could trust.
I suspect possible injury on the spine because when he walks he moves his lower back near the tail in a strange way, lifting it up. 
Do you know why he can flap his injured wing but he can not fold it back like the good one? Do you think he will regain proper control and fold it back, later on?
His appetite has increased enormously though and I am so happy about it!! He looks very alert and happy when he gets his meals.As I said he accepted me the first day and allowed me to offer him liquids and homeopathic remedies using a dropper. He accepted solid food the second day from my hand. What I found amazing that day, was that I became overwhelmed and so affected by his suffering and pain that I felt my heart melting and the tears running on the floor next to his little body. I prayed for his little soul and he looked into my tearful eyes. A few seconds later he started picking barley seeds out of my hand....
I think he knew then that he was safe and would be cared for! Perhaps he wanted to show me that I should not be sad for him...
I think his aviary should be OK with regard to rats. I was more concerned about foxes as we do have some visitors in our garden! The installer said these aviaries should keep foxes away. It is on a concrete base too.
I have bought a closed plastic container to store his food and I do not leave food around for him yet as he can not really feed himself and I do not want him to move unnecessarily. I hand feed him three times a day until he is so full that he starts playing with the seeds and spreads them around or looks at me in a funny sleepy way indifferent about any treats!Additionally, I tend to leave food leftovers and seeds for all other birds outside in our garden, so even rats can help themselves there. I have not seen any though. 
Our 7 cats are free to run the house again, mind you I was surprised to see them so quiet and sad today after March moved in the aviary, even though they are no longer restricted to one room! I think they know he is no longer here and they are sad as we are! I do miss him from the house.
Yesterday, Leo, our beloved enginner cat, (he can work out how to open any draws, capboards, doors, etc), was staying outside the bathroom door during the whole time I was feeding March and meditating / healing him, listening to me singing Mantra to March! Leo tends to know who is sick in the house and will always insist on getting next to the sick person / animal. If he is not allowed in, he will spend the night sleeping outside the door, guarding that person. He did excactly the same when my very sick mother stayed with us for over two months. 
Another time, I will post his amazing story, as he is a reincarnated yogi cat!

I wil attach some photos from his new aviary and look forward to seeing his new friend Milkwood, if you get the time to post a photo. Do not worry though, if you are busy.

I am a bit concerned about the cold night though. I know they are wild birds but he is so sick and I want all his strength focused on his recovery, not the cold weather. I bought 4 additional hot water bottles for tomorrow and I have some ideas about better insulation. I will keep you updated....
Do you use any heating in your aviaries?

Best Regards to all our Pigeon / Guardian friends

Maria, March & Animal Family


----------



## Feefo

Hi Maria,

That is such a beautiful aviary! And it was delivered so quickly! He really fell into the right hands when you found him. I wish I had the space for him to have his own aviary when he comes here! I am afraid that it is better than the accommodation that he will have here - but he will get a lot of love and if in time he is able to walk he can go in the large aviary.

His bed looks so comfortable. The straw must be kept perfectly fresh, clean and be free of dust or moisture. Black marks and a musty smell to the straw indicates mould on the straw, which can damage the pigeons airsacs when inhaled.

I think that Pdgey would be the best person to advise about his wing, I will ask him to have a look at your post.

No, I don't keep my aviaries heated. The feral pigeons tuck themselves into roosting boxes at either end, but the wood pigeons and collared doves like to stay outside in the open air.

Milkwood is healthy and he can fly, although he spends a lot of time on the ground. He was caught by a cat - probably because he didn't see it coming -and lost his tail. He is very young and I don't know whether he is male or female...they don't reveal their gender very readily, so I am only really sure about two of the 7 we have at the moment.

I was very touched by your story of how he started eating...I believe that pigeons are very sensitive. And Leo is incredible!

Cynthia


----------



## maryjane

I am enjoying this thread very much.  March looks quite content, what an amazing aviary that is! I won't show my pigeons as they'd be too jealous.  Keep up the great work.


----------



## Pidgey

taralotti said:


> Do you know why he can flap his injured wing but he can not fold it back like the good one? Do you think he will regain proper control and fold it back, later on?


Flapping is performed from the actual shoulder being a function of the soundness of the shoulder joint and the muscles of the breast and back that due the work. Articulation and much of the extension of the wing is performed a little lower down where Marchy's injury seems to be. The bones and muscles of their wings are really very similar to our arms. You can study the skeletal structure here:

http://people.eku.edu/ritchisong/skeleton.html

..and more about the avian wing's musculature from this picture:










Due to the coverage of the feathers in the picture, I can't quite tell exactly what's wrong so you're going to have to feel his other wing portions, try to compare them to the injured side and attempt to resolve what you're feeling with the drawings. Then, you can use the names of the exact parts to attempt to describe where and what you think the damage is. Forced to guess, I'd say he's got bad damage to the section with the radius and ulna. That's the equivalent of the forearm in us, between the wrist and the elbow. The ulna is the larger bone of the two. In birds, the relative size of that section is broader than it is in us, and has more muscle in it in order to handle the heavy loading generated by the act of flying.

Perhaps we can find a way to help the bird manage better. Just looking at him, it doesn't look like he's going to fly again due to the extension/retraction problem, so we're probably going to be looking for the best way forward so that he can get around in his aviary okay. If it's any consolation, I've got several birds that have hurt their wings so badly that they kinda' drag a bit. They learn to deal with it and it just doesn't seem to be a problem.

Can you get a picture of his legs? Does he ever stand up on his own?

Pidgey


----------



## John_D

Hi Maria

If you call my number.. I won't be home until 7PM today, but will be working at home tomorrow, Friday (until about 6PM)

John


----------



## taralotti

Pidgey said:


> Flapping is performed from the actual shoulder being a function of the soundness of the shoulder joint and the muscles of the breast and back that due the work. Articulation and much of the extension of the wing is performed a little lower down where Marchy's injury seems to be. The bones and muscles of their wings are really very similar to our arms. You can study the skeletal structure here:
> 
> http://people.eku.edu/ritchisong/skeleton.html
> 
> ..and more about the avian wing's musculature from this picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Due to the coverage of the feathers in the picture, I can't quite tell exactly what's wrong so you're going to have to feel his other wing portions, try to compare them to the injured side and attempt to resolve what you're feeling with the drawings. Then, you can use the names of the exact parts to attempt to describe where and what you think the damage is. Forced to guess, I'd say he's got bad damage to the section with the radius and ulna. That's the equivalent of the forearm in us, between the wrist and the elbow. The ulna is the larger bone of the two. In birds, the relative size of that section is broader than it is in us, and has more muscle in it in order to handle the heavy loading generated by the act of flying.
> 
> Perhaps we can find a way to help the bird manage better. Just looking at him, it doesn't look like he's going to fly again due to the extension/retraction problem, so we're probably going to be looking for the best way forward so that he can get around in his aviary okay. If it's any consolation, I've got several birds that have hurt their wings so badly that they kinda' drag a bit. They learn to deal with it and it just doesn't seem to be a problem.
> 
> Can you get a picture of his legs? Does he ever stand up on his own?
> 
> Pidgey


Dear Pidgey

Thank you for taking the time to advise on Marchy's injuries.
I think you are right about the area on his wing and the bones / muscles probably affected. I do not dare yet to feel his injuries as he has just moved to his new aviary and that was another change to increase his stress level. 
I have been busy trying to settle him in there and make sure he is happy, comfortable and warm. I was very concerned during his first night as the temperature was 0 C and in the morning he sneezed. 
I managed to increase his comfort by constructing a box with plywood, pillows, duvet, 4 hotwater bottles all around him and finally installing an electric extention cable and a small 200 Watt heater with thermostal. I also bought a spare 1KW / 2KW fan heater for the colder winter nights. I checked the aviary thermometer last night and the temperature was constant at 15 C, as I had set it up. 
Does anyone know what is the ideal temperature for sick pigeons? At 15 C it seemed comfortable to me there, as I spend long hours with him.
So, I suppose, I am more or less a fellow wood pigeon for Marchy!!!

Over the weekend, I will get some help and try to take pictures of his legs. Initially, he could hardly move, as the legs seemed flat and the left seemed twisted. He has gained strength and better control now and he can lift his body better and release his dropings. He tries to walk but he is usings his wings more to move by flapping them. The lower part of his back has a strange movement as if it is lifted and curved when he moves. I do not know if this indicates spinal injury, too or has something to do with the femur or pelvis.
I am worried to move him or look too often because I feel I might delay or undo his healing or dislocate his bones again, especially when he flaps his wings like mad and resists.
I am not sure either, if it is better for him to have a bath. I gave him a few in a tray with warm water during the first weeks, as his backside had solid droppings but it became harder as he gained strength and he was flapping his wings. He was hurting himself and I have decided to delay another bath until he gets better. I try to use wet paper to clean as much as I can his backend but I know it is not ideal. 
What is your experience and suggestions?

I continue with his homeopathic remedies, probiotics, vitamins as previously.

I will post new photos and photos of his friend, Milkwood, who is going to arrive this Sunday, thanks to John and Cynthia!

Kind Regards to all

Maria & Marchy


----------



## Feefo

Hi Maria,

We find that most wood pigeons prefer drizzle to lying in the bath...use a mister to moisten him, but don't use it near the straw as that will make it damp.

As you love wood pigeons you will love this video of them sitting in the rain "enjoying" a shower!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3VxZno-SNiA

Cynthia


----------



## Feefo

Maria can you telephone me please????

Cynthia


----------



## taralotti

Hi Cynthia
I just noticed John's message and yours.
I am trying to call your line but it is busy right now. I will try again in a few minutes.
Thanks 

Maria


----------



## Feefo

Sorry I panicked a bit about the "late hour"...I forgot to put my locks back!

Cynthia


----------



## taralotti

Dear friends

I thought I should post an update as promised about my little woodie, Marchy. He seems to have settled very well in his new aviary and I am impressed with his progress and enormous appetite he has for his favourite greens (organic watercress, spinach, rocket, young mung beens sprout leaves, curly kale, as far as I know from what I have offered him so far). I think woodies must have a couple of PhDs on the latest nutritional developments! I wish I had been more experimental with his food from the beginning as I am convinced his progress would have been even faster. His appetite, liveliness, strength have increased so much since he started eating these greens. He will eat seeds only as a supplement to his preferable fresh and live greens. If offered seeds first he will eat a few and soon ignore my hand, assuming his sleepy, bored look, pretending he is full. A minute later, when my hand offers freshly chopped greens, he comes back to life, consuming like a war victim of stravation until my bag is literally empty!! It is realy so comical!
I post a photo of the avarage amount of greens (not the stems though) he will eat daily. The plate is a soup bowl size! 

Since yesterday, I added a new homoeopathic remedy in his routine, Gelsemium 200c, to help his nerves and mobility of his legs.He responded very well to this addition. 
The rest I still administer are Arnica 200, Hypericum 1M with Gelsemium 200 in the morning and in the evening, Ruta Grav 30 (2 pillules), Hypericum 1M, Gelsemium 200c. I have stopped Symphytum 200 for the bones for the time being.

I have decided to restrict him in the enclosed part of the aviary until all feathers on his wing have grown properly as he gets too excited in the open part and flaps his wings hurting himself. He has been quite good in the enclosed area and as there is straw on the floor he does not hurt the edge of his broken wing. The wound is healing very well and he has not caused any new bleeding. I have a couple of ideas about getting more light and views in the enclosure while maintaining the warmth and heat in the aviary. I will let you know. As I mentioned previously, I decided that the weather was too cold for a sick woodie and was not going to help his recovery. So, Marchy has a permament 1-2 KW fun heater and a 200W heat element, which I alternate or use at the same time depending on the weather. I have placed a thermometer and the temperature in the cabin is 15-20 C. He seems content and comfortable in his new nest.

I am posting photos of the ideas about his new nest, which offer him extra warmth, protection and the deception of a more natural environment! Today I replaced his decorative ivy leaves and hedge branches and he stayed there looking around, checking the decor and approving my choices! It was so funny!

I have constructed a nest box using 12mm plywood from B&Q, covered it with a double duvet and I have used a soft pillow as a bed for him, covered with a fleece blanket. I use straw (dust and pesticide free) to make a nest on the top of this pillow and have bought four hot water bottles which I place underneath his pillow, on either side of it and one on the top of the box. I change the water twice a day and they are still warm in between water changes. The cabin is completely water proof so, the straw never gets dump. I have even covered the cabin floor with dump proof membrane to keep moisture out and help with changing the straw. I pick up his droppings every time I visit (3 times a day) removing surrounding straw and adding fresh one as I go along.
His environment is cosy and pleasant enough even for me and as I spend so much time with him, I should start bringing my laptop there (there is an extention for many plugs) and writing a book!!

Our relationship is just perfect. He trusts and looks forward to my company and prefers to eat from my hand than his small tray, which I hold in front of him. He allows me to touch him and enjoys to be scratched on his neck, closing his eyes and looking so relaxed and happy. I do not know if this means something but I think he tries to reciprocate because with his half closed eyes he is using his beak to gently peck on my fingers! Am I right or it means something else?
Early on in our relationship, he learned to pay a game with me. I close my eyes for slightly longer than normal and he will respond closing his eyelids for similar time.He then waits for me to repeat the game. I think he is extremely bright.

I hope Milkwood, will feel better soon, as she could not join March last weekend due to suspected health problem. I think he will feel happier when she arrives. The bed on the top of his box was ready for Milkwood but I will construct another similar plywood box for her when she is ready to join him. I also plan to add perches in the open space later on and add some utility shelves in the space I use in the cabin.
I will post photos when ready.

For the time being, I am grateful for March's progress and I feel in my heart that he will be even better in a month or two. He is definately, a fighter and a survivor, which is something we have in common! I usually, call our animals our kids and I always say that they take after us. March is definately, a true son of mine!

With our Best wishes & lots of Love 
to all of you & your animal friends

Maria & March


----------



## Feefo

> Our relationship is just perfect. He trusts and looks forward to my company and prefers to eat from my hand than his small tray, which I hold in front of him. He allows me to touch him and enjoys to be scratched on his neck, closing his eyes and looking so relaxed and happy. I do not know if this means something but I think he tries to reciprocate because with his half closed eyes he is using his beak to gently peck on my fingers! Am I right or it means something else?


He loves you! It is so unusual for an adult woodie to display trust or affection to a human, I am wondering whether he was hand raised, if not what you have achieved is short of miraculous. That whole paragraph brought tears to my eyes.

Thank you for updating us on the remedies used and the effect, I am certain that many birds will benefit from this information.

Do you use an outdoor extension cable to heat the aviary? Is it plugged in at the house? I am pondering whether to have a power point inside my aviary.

Milkwood's lump has only grown a little bit and there are no new lumps on him. I am taking him to the vet this evening.

Cynthia

PS: Oh, I just saw the photographs, that looks wonderful!


----------



## amyable

Maria,

That is absolutely amazing, Marchy has certainly got so much trust in you. You have intuitively provided everything he requires and as you say, he is so smart, that he knows you only have his best interests at heart.

I used to play that sort of game with Tipsey, a feral rescue I had that is now living with Chriss80 in South Wales.
I used to play around with him imitating his eye movements, and he used to watch me intently. I then started nodding my head to him, which was imitating their communication behaviour. He then would nod his and then go full on with his displaying behaviour. Little did I know I was 'courting' him.

For a Woodie, Marchy is extremely calm with you, this must make treating him so much easier.

I bought some spinach and watercress today, but my two Woodies didn't bat an eyelid when I 

Janet


----------



## taralotti

Thanks Cynthia and Jane for your comments.
I do not know if March was hand raised, (which I doubt as he was very nervous and scared when we found him), but he is definitely hand spoilt from now on!!

I used a 25 m extention cable with safety cut off (from B&Q), which gets power from the house.There was an unused pipe for a drier and I passed the plug inside the house through this pipe, using this free socket under the kitchen worktop. The aviary is water proof and on the edge of the roof there was a small gap, very handy for the cable of the extention. I had to pull the whole length through this hole and reconnect the plug inside the house, but it was a simple task, as I am kind of a handy woman and relatively good with DIY jobs. So, I have 4 sockets in the aviary for light, heating and possibly some radio or my laptop in the future! 
B&Q also sells kits for external waterproof sockets, but you might need to get an electrician to do that.
I think having electricity in the aviary is very important and so much more convenient, especially when you have sick birds or when you need to spend long hours there with them. I would probably have frozen to death myself, if I had to stay with March without any heating! For the sake of a few extra pounds a month, I can sleep better knowing that March is sleeping in a warm, comfortable bed, too!

I am happy Milkwood is stable and hopefully she will be fine at the vets.

Janet, I laughed with your story about flirting with your pigeon! I did not know I might be doing the same with March!
Please do not give up on the greens, leave them finely chopped with them. They might be tempted later on. It might have been some time since they left the wild and their instincts might need refreshing.
I suppose it is the same with us, if we get used to rubbish fast food it might take some time for our bodies to appreciate the taste and value of organic, fresh unprocessed food!

I hope your woodie gets better soon and if the vet recommeds removal of this cyst / abcess, remember to prepare him at least a day before with Arnica 200. Calendula 30 might be a good addition, too. You eliminate the possibility of severe bleeding during the procedure. Get him back on Arnica 200, Hypericum 1M and Calendula 30 after his operation (2-3 times a day) and continue for at least 3 days or longer if the wound has not healed. Good Luck to him.

Have a good night!

Maria & March


----------



## Feefo

Hi Maria,

I will try that. It would be best to block any ventilation gaps with thin wire so that no predators can get in...it is unlikely that they will find the aviary but if they did get it Marchy would be so vulnerable.

He was amazingly lucky to find someone like you, who is prepared to spend time with him...he is obviously a happy bird, despite his injuries.

Things aren't looking too good for poor Milkwood at the moment. The spot which was smaller than a pin head when I noticed it has grown, it now looks like a teenager's face spot. It is outside the beak, but the vet says that the beak is already distorting.

The good thing is that because I was inspecting him so closely before putting him in his box to transport him down to you I noticed it early. No other spots have appeared, I am continuing the homeopathic remedies.

Cynthia


----------



## taralotti

Hi Cynthia

I am so sorry for Milkwood. I was hoping it was not serious. Luckily you noticed early enough and I am sure the homoeopathic treatment will help her overcome the disease in a few weeks.Did you try any greens to see if she likes them? It would be great boost for her immune system.

The gap on the V joint of the eaves of the roof is just big enough for a cable and possibly a spider or other insect. There are no gaps wide enough for anything larger than an insect. Unless they can rip apart a solid wood cabin, which I consider very unlikely.

All the best to you and Milkwood and let me know about any progress.

Maria


----------



## Feefo

> The gap on the V joint of the eaves of the roof is just big enough for a cable and possibly a spider or other insect. There are no gaps wide enough for anything larger than an insect. Unless they can rip apart a solid wood cabin, which I consider very unlikely.


Good! When John and I added a shed to the aviary we found that they had left a wide ventilation gap right round the sides but we only found it when we stuck our fingers in the area. There had been an old shed there before (not attached to the aviary) and that had regular ratty visitors, so they would have got into the aviary immediately. Despite all precautions we have found 4 rats over the past two years living with the pigeons. They hadn't harmed any of the pigeons, even though there are a lot of flightless ones, , fortunately, but had to be gently persuaded to leave...this removing the nesting boxes from the walls and the use of a feather duster!

We have stapled aviary wire along the floor of the shed and half way up the walls, just to make certain nothing gnaws its way in, but so far there have been no attempts to do so.

Cynthia


----------



## amyable

Hi,

I will say that squirrels have actually eaten through the walls of the pigeon's shed at the 'sanctuary'. They have made such a mess of it. I have to constantly put more wire mesh over the holes as they just keep chewing away now they have got an opening.
I hope you don't get that problem.

Janet


----------



## taralotti

Hello everyone

Sorry for the delay but I have been too busy with March, house maintenance, new issues etc.....

March had to cope with me and my constant changes in the aviary as I am trying to improve his life as much as possible.
I have made a new plywood box, with better stability and the facility to support the second one on the top for the new woodie whoever that might be and whenever the time is right to come.
I also had to remove all straw because I discovered that due to my pollen allergy and the fan heater circulating possibly dried pollen, I was sneazing a lot. March sneazed a couple of times but it could have been the weather as I have not heard of any pollen sensitive woodpigeons, yet!!
I used some paper nesting material to give him comfort but because of his leg injuries he could not move easily on them and I decided to cover them with kitchen paper on the top of the pillow, towel. This is good as I can change it easily every time he soils around with his droppings. He is very clean and does not like to sit on his poo. He moves position now that he is able to.

He has been well except of a few days ago when I noticed pea colour liquid droppings and his mood was not the same. With the information I have read on PT, I was a bit concerned but then I remebered that I gave him pumpkin seeds as I read they kill parasites and a drop of organic apple cider vinegar in his water. It could be that or something serious but I did not want to wait so I started probiotics and bought organic Aloe Vera juice (PUKKA, the best purest product in UK and in the US I would suggest Lily of the Desert, a Texas company), which I gave to him diluted 1 part water 3 parts juice, administering with dropper on beak. I have also mixed this with his favourite greens.
It worked wonders the same evening. His droppings became shaped, dark green with white on top. He always has mainly dark green droppings due to the huge amount of greens he DEMANDS with his meals. He stops eating seeds but if offered greens he attacks them like a war starvation victim! Wood pigeons in nature consume mainly clover, brasica family plants and other greens they find in fields.

His homoeopathic remedies have been reduced to once or twice a day at 30c potency. Hypericum (help nerves), Ruta (still issue with ligaments-movement), Arnica (general injuries and this small new wound on wing).

Today I started an experimental but safe new addition of systemic enzymes (different from digestive) from Vitalzym (the best quality manufacturer based in US). The powder of one capsule hidden in the centre of his favourite greens. They are safe as these enzymes exist in every body and are responsible for all biochemical reactions of our cells. They speed up healing process and influence our well being and aging processes.There are numerous studies and proof of their benefits on their website. March's reaction was impressive within hours. His body energy, strength and posture changed dramatically. 
Hopefully I will have more impressive evidence to report in the next few weeks...

In my Album section under Woodpigeon March I have posted some pictures I managed to take today, especially of his legs as I promised to Pidgey some time ago. Unfortunately, until now he was not feeling very comfortable about me touching his legs, especially his right one. For a few days now he allows me to massage both feet for as long as I like and he will allow me to go all the way up to the badly injured right one, which was previously very swollen high up. The colour seems fine but the movement seems as if this one is dislocated or not under complete control. There is shaking too when he stands high and keeps the wings open, lifting his body up. 
I think he definately enjoys his massage-physio sessions and he seems so relaxed and comfortable.
I did not want to make him very worried so I did not lift him up for a better view. There is exposed skin underneath and near this right leg, wound has healed long time ago (he was bleeding there after the accident) as I can now see some fading dark scar. I have not turned him upsidedown as he does not like the position and I do not want him stressed.

I would be grateful, Pidgey, if you could have a look at the Album pictures and share your expertise with me about his leg injuries and the possibility of further improvement. I know they do not show much but I will try to get some help and lift him up later on.

I hope you and your beloved animals are all well and share lots of loving moments. 

Lots of Love & Light 

Maria, March & Family


----------

